# Best bacon in town



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry, this is not a recipe. However, is there a place in Utah county any of you go to get fresh bacon that isn't that pre packaged stuff? Do you go to a butcher or what?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Here is one of the best butchers in Utah. Not to far from you.

http://circlevmeat.com/


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thompson's Smoke house in West Haven.. has some good bacon!


----------



## Hooch (May 17, 2019)

I had a buddy raise us up a pig this year. CircleV butchered it is some of the best you could ever have. The bacon is awesome so im what they sell is great too.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

The Christiansen Farm has some of my favorite bacon. I prefer to order whole hogs from them (which comes with bacon), but I've have so much wild game lately that I haven't bought one for a few years. It looks like you can order just the bacon now too.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Plus 1 on Circle V,


----------

